# Can I mix powerlifting and marathon training?



## larry123 (Nov 25, 2011)

I am into powerlifting and want to run marathons. Is there a program any one can recommend? I don't mind losing weight.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 25, 2011)

You're talking two totally different sports-it's like comparing apples to lug nuts. Marathon running will kill your weight, but also kill your lifts. I wouldnt suggest doing both, because both will suck and you wont have enough fuel or muscle to support the other.
As for a protocol, what is your goal? 5k? 10k? Half Marathon, Full Marathon?


----------



## akabeastmode (Nov 25, 2011)

i think thats impossible to maintain both. you just end up being lean yet slow  for your martathon.

one at a time


----------



## Curt James (Nov 26, 2011)

Talk about cross purposes, but, hey, you only live once. Go for it.

I'll assume you know what you're doing so far as powerlifting goes. 

Here's a marathon training routine per Runner's World:

*Your Ultimate Marathon Training Plan  *

 Whether you want to run your first marathon or your fastest, you've come to the right place.              

By Doug Rennie    From the August 2004 issue of Runner's World 

    Sure, the 5-K is friendly, the 10-K classic, and the half-marathon  a self-esteem pumping "long distance" race. But none of these has the  cachet that is the marathon's alone. From the time you finish your first  shorter race, the specter of the 26.2-mile Full Monty hovers in your  mind. Something that one day you want to do. Have to do. Will do. 

Why? Because, like Everest, the marathon is there. Because it gives the  ordinary person an opportunity to do something extraordinary. And for  those who have finished a marathon, and now want to race one, well,  we're here for you, too. 

So, ready to commit to your first finish or your fastest time? Good.  Then read through our three runner profiles, figure out which of our  plans fits you best, go to the matching 16-week schedule--and get going.  

Schedule Tips
*Beginner* You've run 15 to 20 miles a week for at least  six months, completed a 5-K or 10-K--perhaps even something longer. You  can run five or six miles without collapsing afterward and want to  gradually become a stronger runner able to finish your first marathon,  in the words of Portland, Oregon, coach Bob Williams, "feeling good and  excited to run another one in six months."

*Your Plan* Surprise, you're going to train just three to four days  a week and gradually increase your weekly mileage from around 15 to  35-plus miles a week. The biggest key of all will be to gradually  increase your mileage, especially that of your weekend long run. "The  beginner needs to focus almost entirely on the long run," says Anaerobic  Management coach Jon Sinclair (anaerobic.net), "but it's also good to  throw in a little hillwork and some aerobic intervals on alternate weeks  to bolster your stamina and to liven up your training." Lastly, we're  going to have you running two low-key races to get the feel of  competition before the big day.

*Intermediate* You regularly run 20 to 30 miles a week, and have  done so for a year or more. You do a weekly long run of eight to 10  miles and have some experience with tempo runs or intervals. You've run  10-K  races, probably finished a half-marathon, maybe even a full  marathon. But now you have a specific marathon goal time in mind, and  you want to do the training to make it a reality.

*Your Plan* "Long runs are the basis of marathon training, but at  this level it's important to add some intensity to the program," says  Sinclair. So, you'll gradually increase the length of the weekly long  run to adapt your mind and body to the rigors of running nonstop for  several hours. But running 18 to 20 miles at a time isn't all you need,  so you'll supplement these runs with some higher-effort running twice  weekly, including sustained tempo runs at your half-marathon race pace.  These promote aerobic strength and efficiency and will help you find  that groove you'd like to be in when you run a longer race, according to  Sinclair. You'll also be doing a smattering of speedwork.

*Advanced* You're a running veteran, someone who's been at it for  at least three or four years and logs 35 to 40 miles a week. You've  regularly, if cyclically, included serious interval training in your  regimen. You've raced them all from 5-K to the full marathon and now  want to score that most prized runner's achievement: the PR, the  absolute fastest 26.2 miles you're capable of.

*Your Plan* "You'll have to be willing to hit 50 miles a week,"  Sinclair says. "For an advanced marathon effort, inadequate miles just  won't cut it." At this level, your goal is to learn how to maintain a  strong, solid pace for several hours. So, along with the standard long  runs, you're going to spend two days a week developing stamina at  half-marathon, 10-K, and 5-K race pace. On Thursdays, you'll be served a  marathon goal pace/tempo/cruise combo platter--an extended effort that  develops focus, strength, and the capacity to hold a strong pace as  fatigue sets in. "Long runs and mileage get you to the finish line,"  says Sinclair. "Intensity in your training will get you to the finish  line faster."

 5 Training Universals
*Rest* This means not merely no running. It means a day off, period. "Active recovery" is an oxymoron.

*Repeat* All of your non-race training weeks will be repeated. That  is, weeks 1 & 2, 6 & 7, and so on, will be the same. This lets  you make adaptations in pace and recovery based on your experience the  first time around--an opportunity to master one cycle before moving on  to the next, more rigorous one.

*Go Soft* In training, run on even grass or hard-packed dirt whenever possible to reduce impact.

*Hydrate Wisely* Drink the same carbo fluids in training that you  will use in the marathon. No need to add stomach problems to the stress  of race day.

*Become Race Fit* Short races (5- to 10-K) are terrific fitness  boosters that let you run much faster than your marathon goal pace--an  effort that you just cannot replicate in training, no matter how  motivated you are. So all three schedules feature two races because,  according to a recent study, race efforts can dramatically boost aerobic  capacity and lactate threshold. This can only help your marathon  performance.

*Beginners Plan*







Definitions
*
Aerobic Intervals (AI):*  Timed repetitions (of 2:00 to  3:00 minutes) slightly faster than your normal training pace--enough to  make you breathe harder, but still not go anaerobic (panting, gasping,  verge-of-out-of-breath). Jog slowly after each repetition until you are  refreshed enough to run the next. 

*Total Uphill Time (TUT):* The total number of minutes you spend  running semivigorously up inclines--could be repeats up the same hill or  total uphill time over a hilly loop. 

*Easy Runs:* mean totally comfortable and controlled. If you're  running with someone else, you should be able to converse easily. You'll  likely feel as if you could go faster. Don't. Here's some incentive to  take it easy: You'll still burn about 100 calories for every mile that  you run. 

*Long Runs:* are any steady run at or longer than race distance  designed to enhance endurance, which enables you to run longer and  longer and feel strong doing it. A great long-run tip: Find a weekly  training partner for this one. You'll have time to talk about anything  that comes up.

*Speedwork:* means bursts of running shorter than race distance,  some at your race goal pace, some faster. This improves cardiac  strength, biomechanical efficiency,  running economy, and the  psychological toughness that racing demands. 

*Race Day Rules:* Run slower than you feel like you should be  running over the first 12-13 miles. Look around, chat a bit with those  around you. And walk through the aid stations, drink fluids, take a  little break, then slowly resume your running. 

*Intermediate Plan* 










Definitions
*
Goal Pace (GP):* Your per-mile goal marathon pace.

*Tempo Runs (T):* For 11-minute Marathon Goal Pace (MGP) (4:48:25),   run 10:28 (1 mile); for 10-minute MGP (4:22:12), run 9:31; for  9-minute  MGP (3:55:58), run 8:34. Recovery is slow jogging for the  number of  minutes in parentheses.

*Cruise Intervals (C):* For 11-minute MGP, run 9:56 (1 mile), 7:49   (1,200); for 10-minute MGP, run 9:02 and 6:47; for 9-minute MGP, run   8:07 and 6:06. Recovery is half the distance of the repetition.

*Speed Intervals (SI):* For 11-minute MGP, run 4:52 (800), 2:26   (400); for 10-minute MGP, run 4:17, 2:08; for 9-minute MGP, run 3:50,   1:55. Recovery is equal distance (e.g., 400 jog for 400 repeats).

*Total Uphill Time (TUT):* The total number of minutes you spend   running semi-vigorously up inclines-- repeats up the same hill or total   uphill time over a hilly loop.

*Warmup/Cooldown:* Run 15 minutes easy followed by 4x100m strides before each Tuesday/Thursday session and 15 minutes easy at the end.

*Strides (S):* Gradual, smooth accelerations over 100 meters   (straightaway on a track), running fast and controlled over the middle   third--but NEVER SPRINTING--then just as gradually decelerating. Walk to   full recovery after each.

*Race Day Rules:* "Go 10 to even 15 seconds per mile slower than   your goal pace for the first 5-8 miles," counsels coach Bob Williams.   You will see a big payoff later. When things start to get interesting,   say at 18 to 20 miles, you'll have some gas in the tank.

*Advanced Plan* 










Definitions

*Goal Pace (GP):* Your per-mile marathon goal pace

*Tempo Runs (T):* For 8:00 minute Marathon Goal Pace, (MGP)  (3:29:45), run 7:38 (1 mile); for 7:00 MGP (3:03:32), run 6:39; for 6:00  MGP (2:37:19), run 5:43.

*Cruise Intervals (C):* For 8-minute MGP, run 7:14 (1 mile), 3:37  (800); for 7-minute MGP, run 6:19 and 3:09; for 6-minute MGP, run 5:25  and 2:43. Recovery is 2-3 minutes for mile repeats, 1-2 for 800s

*Speed Intervals (SI):* For 8-minute MGP, run 3:27 (800), 1:42  (400); for 7-minute MGP, run 2:59 and 1:30; for 6-minute MGP, do 2:36,  1:18. Recovery is 2-3 minutes for 800 repeats, 1-1 1-2 minutes for 400s.

*Warmup/Cooldown:* Run 15 minutes easy followed by 4x100m strides  before each Tuesday/Thursday session, and 15 minutes easy at the end.  Sunday Long Run adaptations: "FF" means "fast finish" (do tempo pace for  the final 15 minutes of the run); "WH" means "with hills" (do part of  your run over a hilly or undulating course).

*Total Uphill Time (TUT):* See Intermediate schedule. Strides (S):  Gradual, smooth accelerations over 100 meters, running fast and  controlled over the middle third--but NEVER SPRINTING--then just as  gradually decelerating. Walk to full recovery after each.

*Race Day Rules * Start slowly, force yourself to hold back--run  the first mile 15-20 seconds slower than goal pace. You know the drill.  Moreover, "Have a goal time for each 5-mile split and hit it," advises  coach Bob Williams. "This will ensure that you reach your finish goal  time."

From *Get Your Ultimate Marathon Training Plan From Runner's World.com*


----------



## Penny_Puffer (Nov 29, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> You're talking two totally different sports-it's like comparing apples to lug nuts. Marathon running will kill your weight, but also kill your lifts. I wouldnt suggest doing both, because both will suck and you wont have enough fuel or muscle to support the other.
> As for a protocol, what is your goal? 5k? 10k? Half Marathon, Full Marathon?[/QUOTE
> 
> If that is the case then i cannot mix kickboxing workout and gym (weightlifting) at the same time? Is that it?


----------



## irish_2003 (Nov 29, 2011)

OP google Chris Confessore.....he's a record holding bench presser and has converted and doing marathons.......he's training people in Ohio somewhere......but i'm sure there's plenty of article written in reference to him and his cross training methods that will help you


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 30, 2011)

Penny_Puffer said:


> If that is the case then i cannot mix kickboxing workout and gym (weightlifting) at the same time? Is that it?


 This is more feasible than marathon running. One does not clash with the other, as is the case with marathon training. In fact, it may even help you.


----------



## alexs (May 14, 2016)

Yes you can. Look up Alex Viada. Elite powerlifter who completed an Ironman... while making PL gains. Its possible. His website is completehumanperformance.com


----------

